# Trouble is next - due 3/3 KIDDED



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thought I'd go ahead and start a post for the 3 girls, Madison, Snow White and Trouble.

Madison is due 2/18, first timer, she's a yearling, I was hesitant to breed her, but she's nearly as big as her mama, so we felt she was at a safe size. She belongs to my son and is 50% boer <75% boer, 25% Nubian>.
She's got some udder development, and she is super flighty, doesn't want anyone around her, touch her, etc. She's been this way for a couple of weeks now, I call her 'psycho mama' right now LOL The only time she's a sure bet to come up to you is if it's food related!

This is Madison - Front, far right. My son is HOPING for a doe from her, but we'll see what happens. Madison is clean teated, but does have a high rump, weak midsection, so we're hoping with this buck we could possibly breed this out of her. Guess we'll see what happens!
This pic was taken a week or two before Christmas









Taken yesterday evening, her vulva is REALLY swollen/sticking out









Madison and her mama yesterday evening









Snow White is a week after Madison 2/25. She's a Kiko or kiko/mix.
She kidded on 2/24 last year, now wouldn't it be funny if she went a day early? LOL
This is her 3rd pregnancy, she has had a set of twins the past 2 years. She's the BOSS, she's a meannie to other goats <but Madison has become her buddy>, she's super sweet to people, and knows she's my baby, even if she's a brat  She's carrying low and wide.

Snow White - end of October









Yesterday early evening









My daughter ?'s her sooo much 









Trouble is a thinner built girl, favoring the nubian in her - nubian/boer. She was bred a week after Snow White and I have her down as being due 3/3.
She kidded last year 2/23 twins who were identical to her in EVERY WAY, they were beyond adorable, miss them sooo much! Will be fun to see what she has this time.

She is a fuzzy mess, and along with our buck something is irritating her skin, haven't seen any lice on them, but we used ivermectin injectible two treatments a week apart, going to get some dust and dust them just in case. Trying to encourage more mineral intake too, they just don't like the mineral at all so we're definitely switching back to what we used to use.










She has a SUPER THICK undercoat 









Umm yeah it's a closeup LOL I had to gently lift her tail. I had been debating on whether she took, but her vulva looks more pudgy/swollen and she's gotten a little width to her too <she is not a wide doe>.









They are bred to our buck, Big Bang who is a fullblood Boer.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Our girls due 2/18, 2/25 & 3/3*

Such beautiful goats! I love their horns and coats. And the names are as always amazing!

If I ever pick up another breed, it would probably be boers.  
Love your pictures too, they are always so great :thumb:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Our girls due 2/18, 2/25 & 3/3*

They are looking good and I can't wait till Feb. to see Madison's kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Our girls due 2/18, 2/25 & 3/3*

Nice does....


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Our girls due 2/18, 2/25 & 3/3*

Pretty girls  I have always loved Snow White. Happy kidding! :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Our girls due 2/18, 2/25 & 3/3*

Thanks! Snow White is looking soooo pregnant now, she's my sweety, we must have given hugs n kisses about a dozen times today LOL I just wish she wasn't so mean to the other goats! She likes Madison, but she's mean to the other 2 girls. Makes me worry when we get 2 more does!

Anyway  They all have THICK coats, especially compared to last year, except, it's been so mild this winter! The only issue we have more itching than I'd like, but rough. They don't seem to care for the mineral AT ALL. I switched minerals last summer when someone i know locally said this one particular mineral was better <It's the Southern States Goat Mineral>. I regret every changing because they don't touch this stuff very often. As soon as we go get grain I'll get the stuff they like. Hopefully that will take care of scratching and rough coat. I see no lice, or anything else that would make me think it's a parasite problem <we did worm with Ivermectin injectible once then again a week later>.

Otherwise they spend their days dozing in the warm sun, grazing and they still browse in the woods a little bit. 
They were getting fed 1x a day but I've divided their feed into morning/evening feedings so they are adjusted, in about a week or two I'll start stalling the first 2 girls so they get adjusted to being in their stalls. Won't be an issue with Snow White, but I can see Madison being a little upset. okay...A LOT UPSET LOL


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Our girls due 2/18, 2/25 & 3/3*

As Always, your pics are SO lovely... but the pooch pic was particularly artistic...ha ha ha. Beautiful does, cant wait to see what you get!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Our girls due 2/18, 2/25 & 3/3*

Great photos!! Cute goats!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Our girls due 2/18, 2/25 & 3/3*

Thanks! Snow White is starting to waddle a little bit. She's not huge, but she's still got about 7 weeks to go, so I am guessing she is GOING to be pretty big by that point. 
Madison isn't real wide, but it's hard to know with her because she's got depth like her mama. I did check her udder when I fed this morning and you can definitely tell a difference from last week, there is a good handful there.
Trouble is just well...Trouble. Really she's not 'trouble' she's pretty quiet.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Our girls due 2/18, 2/25 & 3/3*

We've had several beautiful days here, very mild for KY. The girls have been soaking up the sun and enjoying it 
This evening after feeding/chores, I caught Madison and told my son to come over and see if he can feel her baby kick yet. He put his hand on and got really excited because he felt her baby kick! I put my hand down there and yep there is a strong kick! Sure is exciting! 
I tried to check Trouble but her munching then slurping water was too much interference LOL Snow White wouldn't co operate because she kept turning her head around to rub and love on me :laugh:

Trouble - 


















My daughter knows better LOL Trouble is a treat hound, so she thinks anything food related is for her 


















Madison and her mama Ithma earlier today grazing in the front yard


















Madison says 'I am NOT smiling for you' LOL


















Madison's udder is really growing!  She had a big blob of white on her vulva this morning so she's starting to lose her plug too! 









My youngest daughter checking to see if she can feel Snow White's babies kick 


















naptime for a queen...heh.









Sweet dreams? :laugh:


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Our girls due 2/18, 2/25 & 3/3 - new pics 1/10 *

Beautiful pictures! i really love the Nap time ones!!! too cute!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Our girls due 2/18, 2/25 & 3/3 - new pics 1/10 *

How cute is that!!! Would you come to Washington and photograph my goats...??


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Our girls due 2/18, 2/25 & 3/3 - new pics 1/10 *

Thanks!



milk and honey said:


> How cute is that!!! Would you come to Washington and photograph my goats...??


You know...I just realized something, you live very near my step sister! I've never been there but she lives in Marysville, WA and looking it up on yahoo maps says Everett is about 6 miles away!
Her husband is in the Navy, so she is there with their boys and doing some schooling as well. I've always wanted to get up and see her, but it's hard to go so far away with my kiddos and things here at home


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Our girls due 2/18, 2/25 & 3/3 - new pics 1/10 *

Very nice....yes.. the sleeping one is adorable..... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Our girls due 2/18, 2/25 & 3/3 - new pics 1/10 *



toth boer goats said:


> Very nice....yes.. the sleeping one is adorable..... :thumb: :greengrin:


Thanks Pam, I love watching them nap, they were enjoying the sun so much  
Snow White is the boss lady, the other goats are terrified of her, should have seen the buck when he bred her, he wasn't sure if he should 'flirt' with her or not it was kind of hysterical. She was hand bred though since he wasn't tall enough to reach her and too scared to mount her without our 'support' haha...
She likes Madison though, and they are good buddies. I never EVER imagined she'd buddy up with Madison though...honestly did blow my mind!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Our girls due 2/18, 2/25 & 3/3 - new pics 1/10 *

Well since life is chaotic I figured I'd update on the girls, haha....

Trouble is the depressed one, you can tell when she is pregnant, she likes to keep to herself, and will avoid the others. She is especially avoiding Snow White more than usual. Call her the Damsel in distress perhaps? I have been going out a lot lately to save her from 'queen of mean.' Today we put hay in the hay feeders, then put some in the wheel barrow in front of the barn so they could eat outside, and Snow White tried to come over the wheel barrow to warn Trouble away! She knocked over the wheel barrow in the process. I love her but OMG I've come to the realization...Snow White needs a major butt kicking, anyone want to let me borrow their herd queen for a day after she weans her kids? heh. 
Snow White wouldn't be here if we didn't love her so much. She really does make life complicated for us and the other girls. I wish she wasn't such a meannie to them. She is also very protective of my 5yo daughter - won't let the other does around her. They love each other so much, and she's very affectionate towards me and my older kids too. I could threaten all day we'd sell her but reality is, we'd rather have our complicated lives with her.... for now anyway LOL

Madison is the OMG I'm gonna die if you touch me, of the group. Fruit loop doesn't even begin to explain it LOL You come near her and she's mumbling at you and running away like your going to beat her to death LOL She literately panics if she is in the barn aisle and you come in there she'll run by you and try to escape with her life! She wasn't like this before pregnancy, so I know it's just the FF in her...or so I hope!
We'll start working with her over the next few weeks, she has to get used to us touching her udder and belly. I think if we reward her with her favorite treats it'll help  
She's stalled with her mama tonight to keep her company, since her mama didn't feel well today <she seems just fine now>. Neither one are happy with me, they act like I have them in prison! Needless to say soon Madison will have to get used to being stalled at night! She's due 4 weeks from today!

I hope to get some pictures if I can ever get a non dramatic time to do it! This has been a crazy start to the year, along with the crazy weather!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Our girls due 2/18, 2/25 & 3/3 - new pics 1/10 *

I miss waiting already and it has been just over 2 weeks since my first was born. It is going to be a long time till kidding season again too. I hope everything goes well with you all and I hope Maddie calms down soon.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Our girls due 2/18, 2/25 & 3/3 - new pics 1/10 *

Since everyone else is updating, I thought I would, since it's a positive thing to my day 

Since our buck is sick, we wormed everyone today since the ivermectin apparently didn't do anything for him, if the girls have any worms it wouldn't do much for them. 
Since they are preggo we gave them safeguard horse paste, unless someone tells me differently, we'll dose them again tomorrow and Sunday, and we gave it 3x the horse dosage.

Madison looks huge sometimes, and just a fatty other times LOL You get her in a stall or small space and she knows she can't get away, she'll usually just stand there with her head down as if saying 'Fine, I surrender' She's such a fruit loop since getting pregnant LOL
I've been working with her a little, and I think she'll be fine once she kids and figures everything out.

Trouble is quiet, and has that innocent girl look to her. You can definitely tell when she is pregnant just by the way she acts. She's always been a very petite doe, so seeing her gaining weight looks so strange, yet makes me happy too, but I know when she kids and starts nursing, she'll get her petite build back again.

Snow White is the queen of mean as usual, that won't change! lol She's such a sweetie with us. I went out to check on our sick buck to make sure he had plenty of hay, and was doing okay, and checked in on everyone. I loved on her, and put my hand on her belly talking to her, felt nothing. I turned the flashlight on, pointed it at the ground, talked to her some more and the baby/ies were going crazy! It was so neat that they responded to the flashlight light like that


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Our girls due 2/18, 2/25 & 3/3 - new pics 1/10 *

Thanks for the update...it sounds like.. you are keeping pretty busy.... :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Our girls due 2/18, 2/25 & 3/3 - new pics 1/10 *

Spent much of the day outside with the goats, it was windy, but pretty.

Madison is due in 3 weeks. She hasn't gotten much wider, so I am guessing a single - but possibly twins.



























Trouble is due in 5 weeks, I am guessing since she is normally a very petite doe that she'll possibly have twins. We dusted everyone yesterday so she looks like she is turning white. 


















Then there is Snow White due in a month. She seems HUGE! Her whole belly jiggle's when she walks LOL
When I was leaving the barn this evening after feeding them, I stopped and saw her stomach looked like someone was dancing on her side near her back leg. I put my hand there and felt so much movement it HAD to be more than one LOL 
She's had twins in the past so I am thinking twins again this time too. She kept looking back at me like 'can you make them calm down in there?' haha...





































My 5yo daughter showing Snow White her baby doll









Baby doll gives Snow White love hugs and rubs and she lays there with that 'more...more...don't stop!' look so adorable 


















Trying to get Snow White to look at the camera LOL









Pretty much sums up how they feel about each other


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Our girls due 2/18, 2/25 & 3/3 - new pics 1/29*

Awwww!!! Love the last pic  So sweet  Snow White looks huge! Maybe she's hiding :kidblack: :kidblack: :kidblack: in there


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Our girls due 2/18, 2/25 & 3/3 - new pics 1/29*

Your girls are looking like they are progressing well.... and those pics with your "baby" and Snow White are just precious!

The pics of Snow Whites back side...my Angel looks EXACTLY like her...wide and jiggly and Angel's a pygmy/nd LOL


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Our girls due 2/18, 2/25 & 3/3 - new pics 1/29*

I wish my favorite doe was like snow white with the kids. Faith is the sweetest doe and my personal favorite but she does not do well with kids. She will rear up and try to head butt them I think it is just her way of trying to be dominant over something since she is pretty low on the hierarchy. She is my only dehorned doe so gets bumped down the line easily. I would never sell Snow white because your daughter would be crushed plus they are so cute together. Even though she is almost white I bed you she has more Boer in her then we think she has a very boer head its just those ears that throw me off.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Our girls due 2/18, 2/25 & 3/3 - new pics 1/29*

I agree.. those nap photos are winning photos. They could win a contest I am certain.. makes me smile.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Our girls due 2/18, 2/25 & 3/3 - new pics 1/29*

I love your photos. And Snow White looks big enough for trips with still having a month left!

So cute, love her happy face


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Our girls due 2/18, 2/25 & 3/3 - new pics 1/29*

Awww Thanks  We love them very much, and Snow White even if she can make life difficult, will never leave, we don't have the heart to ever sell her. Instead, we just have to find ways to keep the others happy and make sure they get their share of hay, etc. I HAVE to stand over them while I feed them, if I go out of the barn at all for 5 seconds, she'll run everyone out and then give me that look like she doesn't know what happened LOL
If's kind of funny because when we got her, she was very skittish and flighty, didn't want us to touch her - but her buddy we had bought her with was the sweetie. Then the more we got to know each other, the more friendly she became, and now she's just a big lovie. She's great with kids, even my nephew and niece who came to visit a couple of times last year adored her. I can let my 5yo play outside in the pen with her and know I don't have to worry. In fact, the time before last that she was in there, Snow White followed her around and wouldn't let the other does get near her, as if she was guarding her LOL She doesn't have to butt them away, because they know 'the look' she gives and knows to stay clear, heh..... 
We can't wait to see what she has, and how many. I'm still guessing twins, but agree with having a month left I don't know! It felt like a circuis in there yesterday, movement everywhere on her lower right side and in front of her udder.

Trouble is the only one I can't seem to catch movement. I've felt movement before but can't seem to check her at the right time. I'll have to feel for movement after their breakfast this morning. I feel reassured when I feel movement at least once a week, especially with all the issues that seem to be coming about with pregnant goats lately. Plus, this just hasn't been my lucky year so far!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Our girls due 2/18, 2/25 & 3/3 - new pics 1/29*

Adorable pics...and the girls are coming along nicely.... :thumb:


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Our girls due 2/18, 2/25 & 3/3 - new pics 1/29*

 Love those sleeping pics adorable! Mine are due around same time 2/15
We will be waiting together :wahoo:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Our girls due 2/18, 2/25 & 3/3 - new pics 1/29*

The pictures of your little girl and Snow white are just absolutely adorable!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Our girls due 2/18, 2/25 & 3/3 - new pics 1/29*

Awww Thanks  We adore Snow White, she's the perfect buddy for my daughter. My daughter hopes and prays she can have one of Snow White's babies to show in 4-H this summer. She'll only be doing showmanship since she's 5, so I am guessing she'll get her wish 
I'll have to look at pictures from last year to compare to her belly this year for fun. 
Also, it will be fun to see which day she will kid on since she's due 2/25 and last year she kidded on 2/24!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Our girls due 2/18, 2/25 & 3/3 - new pics 1/29*

You have very nice goats! And seriously how do you get your pics that nice? You have to be a pro, I have a very expensive camera, a canon, and mine look like crap. Good luck with the soon to be's.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Our girls due 2/18, 2/25 & 3/3 - new pics 1/29*

Is it time yet LOL. Really I just want to see Madison's kids the others are an added bonus though.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Our girls due 2/18, 2/25 & 3/3 - new pics 1/29*



Jessica84 said:


> You have very nice goats! And seriously how do you get your pics that nice? You have to be a pro, I have a very expensive camera, a canon, and mine look like crap. Good luck with the soon to be's.


Thanks  Sometimes I like to think of myself as a pro LOL But I have lots to learn before I'd consider myself at that level  
I use a Canon too! I have a 7D and a 40D. Biggest thing is don't shoot in auto <I always use manual or on lazy days like with the goats I use shutter priority>. And try to zoom in or get close to your subject so you don't have to crop too much.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Our girls due 2/18, 2/25 & 3/3 - new pics 1/29*



RPC said:


> Is it time yet LOL. Really I just want to see Madison's kids the others are an added bonus though.


LOL!!!! I hear ya, we're all anxiously awaiting! I just hope everything goes smoothly for her, I always get more nervous with the young first timers. It's so funny sometimes she looks not too big, and other times she looks HUGE. I'm still hoping for a single from her so it's not too hard on her for her first time.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Our girls due 2/18, 2/25 & 3/3 - new pics 1/29*

:laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Our girls due 2/18, 2/25 & 3/3 - new pics 1/29*

Well I think your a pro, and would hire you in a heart beat to take pic for me. I dont know what kind mine is, a EOS it say on it (?). It was the cheapest canon they had, still $500, but I mainly got it to take pics of the kids when they were babys, and that camera was the only one that didnt have that pre flash thing (me...not even close to a pro lol). But good tips, thanks. Maybe I can find a canon for dummies lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Our girls due 2/18, 2/25 & 3/3 - new pics 1/29*



Jessica84 said:


> Well I think your a pro, and would hire you in a heart beat to take pic for me. I dont know what kind mine is, a EOS it say on it (?). It was the cheapest canon they had, still $500, but I mainly got it to take pics of the kids when they were babys, and that camera was the only one that didnt have that pre flash thing (me...not even close to a pro lol). But good tips, thanks. Maybe I can find a canon for dummies lol


Aww thanks I appreciate it! Yep $500 is a lot for a camera, I am guessing you probably have a EOS Rebel. Sometimes it tells you on the front of the camera body. 
I paid $800 for my 40D, and love that camera, I typically use it out with the goats. The shutter button doesn't work as well on it anymore, but I've taken 200,000 pics with it, so I am not complaining.
I used the 7D for these pics, but I have to decrease quality quite a bit otherwise they upload as huge files.
The only reason I bought these cameras is for horse sports and sales.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Our girls due 2/18, 2/25 & 3/3 - new pics 1/29*

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Our girls due 2/18, 2/25 & 3/3 - new pics 1/29*

You had to decress the quality and Im still drooling over the pics lol. You and your pics have me very interested in figuring out this thing....Im going for another addiction here.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Our girls due 2/18, 2/25 & 3/3 - new pics 1/29*



Jessica84 said:


> You had to decress the quality and Im still drooling over the pics lol. You and your pics have me very interested in figuring out this thing....Im going for another addiction here.


Awww you should, it can be fun! I highly recommend learning to shoot in manual, it takes time and lots and lots of patience & practice, but once you learn what the different settings do, you can learn how to adjust them. 
The main things you have to learn are your shutter speed, ISO, and the F-stop <aperture>. Controlling the White Balance can be nice too, but I don't change it a whole lot.

If you ever get bored, here's a link to my photo sets on flickr :
http://www.flickr.com/photos/hoosiershadow/sets/

Eventually I might add that link as a signature on here, I've just been too lazy I guess LOL

My biggest issue right now is I desperately need to get a longer lens. But I just don't have the money for it. I paid a lot of $$ for my long lens that I have <70-200mm F2.8 IS lens - LOVE IT!>. I really need 300mm. I may buy a lens extender for it to make it a 140-400mm.
I mostly need added length for horse racing and horse sports. The lens I have is perfect for pretty much everything else that I do.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Our girls due 2/18, 2/25 & 3/3 - new pics 1/29*

Thanks, I will do that have nothing better to do while I wait for someone around here to have babys lol. 
I know they are soooo much money, but would be worth it in your case when you get the money, (stupid money  )


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Our girls due 2/18, 2/25 & 3/3 - new pics 1/29*

Thanks! I figure it like this, if the camera can make the $$ back for me in say, a year, I am fine with buying an additional item the following year. I just found out earlier that a major thoroughbred farm had picked up on 4 of my horse sale photos to use in their 2012 stallion brochures!!! WOW! That was a NICE surprise! They paid $170 per photo! I was told I'd get 70% of that, which surprised me because the deal was I get 60% and the website gets 40% <he works his butt off to get our stuff 'out there.'>
Of course it can take forever to get payments in, but usually it comes at the right time. 
Now I have to email the farm and have them send me a copy of the brochure <they are big, THICK, fancy books>.
To get my mind off of waiting for kids, I will probably go to a horse sale this weekend and lurk around look for any mama's with babies at their sides. The actual sale is on Monday so I might make a few days out of it, we'll see!

As for the girls, they seem to be doing fine. Madison's udder seems to be filling out a little more, and tonight we started feeding her in the stall where she'll be when she kids. She didn't seem to mind it since she ate 'in peace.' Of course we were on the other side of the wall in the sleeping area <pallet walls on that side so she can see/hear in there>, feeding the other does and it's like every time me or my son talked she was responding with cute little sounds while eating her food LOL She's such a talker since she got pregnant, and she lets you know it's feeding time and she wants you to hurry up!
She's also a little less 'crazy' than the past couple of months.
We're cutting her down on grain since she has been getting a full pound - maybe a tad more. I don't want her to have huge babies.
So we're cutting her back, but she'll get her alfalfa pellets too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Our girls due 2/18, 2/25 & 3/3 - new pics 1/29*

:thumbup: :hi5: :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Our girls due 2/18, 2/25 & 3/3 - new pics 1/29*

So...I always look out the window to see what everyone is up too. Thursday around noon time I looked out the window and this is what I saw










She decided the wheel barrow and hay was a better bed..hehe....

What's that noise? <she heard me on the back deck>









Trouble was in the barn and somehow knew I was out on the deck....you know what she is thinking??
COOKIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL













































Where's the cookies??? they were searching the ground for them, it's hysterical...they think every time I come out on the deck its to give them treats LOL I did go in and give them each a vanilla oreo...heh..









The next day I put the wheel barrow next to the fence behind the barn so I could fix it so Snow White can't dump it anymore. So she decided that the hay and log were an okay pillow...









They prefer their hay outside on nice days, so we just started doing this a few weeks ago. Actually nice to put the hay on top of the logs. But won't be when they have kids bouncing around. We're going to build an outside hay feeder, just need to get a few more things before we can do it.

Anyway, Madison is due in 2 weeks. Her udder is really starting to fill and is soooo cute 
She's calmed down a little, and we're getting her used to being in her stall. Tonight will be the first night she stays all night in it. I want to get her used to it well before she kids since she's so 'goofy' right now.
I'll put Snow White and Trouble in stalls a few days before they are due unless I see a reason to do it sooner - they both are good in stalls, Madison is the only finicky one in the bunch.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Our girls due 2/18, 2/25 & 3/3 - new pics 2/4*

Madison wasn't very happy with me this morning, hah...I kept her in her stall all night last night, and she was butting the door trying to get out this morning. Poor girl will just have to get over it. I'll continue to stall her every night so she gets adjusted. 
I also check her ligs, feel her udder/touch the teats, and feel her belly - so she gets used to being touched all over. She is doing good with it.
I did notice this morning she's starting to change. She's getting sunken in around her tail head, ligs are low, but definitely still there. Her udder even looks fuller to me today too. She still has 13 days until her due date, I'm completely guessing here but I am going to say she kids on her due date, or possibly a day early. I could be very wrong - since her mama has always gone over nearly a week on each of her kiddings.
She's a talker too, it's really cute, when she's in her stall eating, she kind of 'mumbles' in a soft way, really adorable. And if you say her name, or talk to her she responds in this same way. She's quite a character. Never been 'lovey' at all, and still isn't I wonder if that will change when she kids or if she'll turn into a real nutcase LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Our girls due 2/18, 2/25 & 3/3 - new pics 2/4*

Love the pics... 

Happy Kidding... :clap:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Our girls due 2/18, 2/25 & 3/3 - new pics 2/4*

Madison had lots more white discharge today. She's due a week from Saturday. Her ligs are dropping, starting to feel a little loose, but of course she's no where near ready.
Udder is sooooo cute, I need to get a pic of it.

All the girls are eating seperate now <We just have 4 does right now>. I want to know what everyone is eating, and I have noticed that Trouble hasn't been getting her share  She always ate next to her sister and her sister gulps down the grain and leaves the alfalfa pellets, but Trouble tries to eat a little of everything and it takes longer to eat the pellets.
I have been feeding her and her sister together since yesterday evening and noticed right away just how slow Trouble really is - it was hard to really tell with all 4 of them together.
So...starting tomorrow Preggo girls eat in their stalls.

Goat drama, hah...of course they are not going to make it easy for us! Just glad we have 4 girls, no way I could do this with more!

I have been picking on my son for days, he thinks when Madison goes in labor he has to deliver the kids, and also has to check to see if her cervix is dilated, etc. He said 'I'm not sticking my hand up there!" LOL
Of course we dont' check unless there is concern, and we haven't had to check one yet...

So we are just waiting. It always feels like the first time, the excitement and anticipation. I love that my kids share my excitement. My husband doesn't really share the excitement as much, but then he spends Jan-late May foaling mares for the past several years so I think what excites him is that they are ours <where the horses are not> LOL


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Our girls due 2/18, 2/25 & 3/3 - new pics 2/4*

Madison is due a week from Saturday! :leap: 
I took my kids camera out and got a few pics of Madison after I got done trimming her feet.
Look how cute her udder is, and how much it's grown! My son even commented on how big it seemed to get since yesterday evening. 


















She's standing HORRIBLY, haha...she was just like 'are you done yet?' 
Anyway, I took this to show how deep she is. She's really not very wide IMO, but she's deep - her mama is a deep doe as well when she's pregnant.









My son took this of Madison eating her dinner, heh..I think she is saying 'Seriously? can a girl have some privacy?' haha.









Snow White is due 2 weeks from Saturday. Her udder is starting to get with it now. Yesterday evening I felt a baby on her side, I am not sure what I felt possibly a hoof and other body parts, she is usually the easiest to feel body parts like that, such a neat feeling.









She came in to see what we were doing









I know I got an udder shot of Trouble, but must have accidentally deleted it. But here's one my son took that shows it.
We keep a roll of hay in the barn aisle and they can have access to it. I pull some off to mix with the clover and other square bales that are in the stall next to it.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Our girls due soon - pics 2/9 - Madison due in a week!*

They are all looking good it will not be too much longer for ya.


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Our girls due soon - pics 2/9 - Madison due in a week!*

It will be so fun sending updates back and forth. Roz and Naomi lost tbeir pluge earlier this week. Not much udder on either - they must bag up at delivery. We bought them after they kidded last spring so I'm not sure what to expect. Lady, being nubi, has enough udder for everybody! :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Our girls due soon - pics 2/9 - Madison due in a week!*

They are looking great.... :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Our girls due soon - pics 2/9 - Madison due in a week!*

Thanks  A week to go for Madison! Getting anxious, but nervous too, especially since she's a first timer. It's going to be bitterly cold this weekend, so I am glad she isn't due yet! I have everyone snug in the barn tonight - Madison in her stall, Snow White in her stall, and Trouble and her sister, Ithma <Madison's mama> have plenty of bedding in the barn aisle. Since we don't have barn doors on, I covered the front door <back door is covered> with a tarp so they aren't getting a draft or any snow blowing in. I think Trouble and Ithma kind of said 'Thank You for locking her up tonight!' LOL ----> Snow White LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Our girls due 2/18, 2/25 & 3/3 - new pics 2/4*



HoosierShadow said:


> Madison is due a week from Saturday! :leap:
> I took my kids camera out and got a few pics of Madison after I got done trimming her feet.
> Look how cute her udder is, and how much it's grown! My son even commented on how big it seemed to get since yesterday evening.


LOL only a goat person could say that!!! :laugh:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Our girls due 2/18, 2/25 & 3/3 - new pics 2/4*



J.O.Y. Farm said:


> HoosierShadow said:
> 
> 
> > Madison is due a week from Saturday! :leap:
> ...


I know right? LOL I can NOT show this stuff to my non-goat friends and family....they think it's goat porn LOL!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Our girls due soon - pics 2/9 - Madison due in a week!*

lol! I know I always here "are you looking at goat butts again?" :ROFL:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Our girls due soon - pics 2/9 - Madison due in a week!*



J.O.Y. Farm said:


> lol! I know I always here "are you looking at goat butts again?" :ROFL:


LOL!
My computer faces our dinning room, so when we are sitting at dinner time, sometimes the screen saver comes on - it's the picture slide show from my pictures folder.

Can you guess which pictures it typically shows? LOL!!! OMG my husband makes some faces too, haha...
Of course what's the chance...I mean I only have over 250GB in pictures on this computer sheesh! :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Our girls due soon - pics 2/9 - Madison due in a week!*

lol!!! thats funny!!!! :slapfloor: :ROFL: You should see my dad's face when I upload my pics!!! Lol!!!!


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Our girls due soon - pics 2/9 - Madison due in a week!*

Your pictures are beauiful! I love the ones of your daughter and Snow White. Thanks for all the updates. I'm hoping for easy kiddings and lots of healthy kids and moms. :hi5:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Our girls due soon - pics 2/9 - Madison due in a week!*

Thanks Willow!  Snow White is definitely the family favorite, she knows it too, and she's such a blessing for my kids. It's kind of funny, when my daughter goes out to spend time with her, she won't let any other does around her, all she has to do is look at them and they back away LOL Madison is fine around everyone, and Madison's mama, Ithma isn't lovey dovey like Snow White, but she's very sweet, and the quietest goat we have, we adore her  
Sadly, Trouble is the one I have to watch  She doesn't go looking for trouble, but she doesn't like my 5yo/my 5yo doesn't like her. One day soon I may have to make the decision to sell her to a pet home w/older kids  It's hard because she's 'My baby.'

Joy - LOL!!! Sometimes my 5yo will watch it and she'll comment 'awww that's cute' especially on the twin boy's baby pics, then she'll say 'ewwwww' LOL Of course I can't imagine what people think when we do 'rear end' shots up in front of the house and we live on a somewhat busy road...LOL

As for updates, 7 days until Madison's due date! Her ligs are VERY low, I really had to dig to find them this morning! They are still there, so I am not getting overly excited, but I can definitely tell a difference between yesterday evening and today.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Our girls due soon - pics 2/9 - Madison due in a week!*

Maybe she will go early this year for ya. I can not wait for Madison to kid. I feel like it is my doe kidding LOL good luck with them all.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Our girls due soon - pics 2/9 - Madison due in a week!*

You all are too funny.... :laugh:

:hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Our girls due soon - pics 2/9 - Madison due in a week!*



HoosierShadow said:


> Joy - LOL!!! Sometimes my 5yo will watch it and she'll comment 'awww that's cute' especially on the twin boy's baby pics, then she'll say 'ewwwww' LOL Of course I can't imagine what people think when we do 'rear end' shots up in front of the house and we live on a somewhat busy road...LOL


We live in a neighborhood and I think our neighbors think we are crazy when we chase our girls around to get pooch pics!!! :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Our girls due 2/18, 2/25 & 3/3 - new pics 2/4*



HoosierShadow said:


> J.O.Y. Farm said:
> 
> 
> > HoosierShadow said:
> ...


 :ROFL: :slapfloor: :laugh: last week for us both so excited! I will be watching for yours cant wait :dance:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Our girls due soon - pics 2/9 - Madison due in a week!*

Awww thanks! Yep it will be fun to see what all our girls have! Lots of girls coming up to their due dates!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Our girls due soon - pics 2/9 - Madison due in a week!*

I wish I didn't have to wait soo long...... :sigh: We are thinking of breeding for mid-late Feb kids next year!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Our girls due soon - pics 2/9 - Madison due in a week!*



J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I wish I didn't have to wait soo long...... :sigh: We are thinking of breeding for mid-late Feb kids next year!


It worked out pretty well for us last year. The 'bitter' part of winter was over when the girls kidded, so we were able to get the kids outside quite a bit when they were a couple of days old. 
We've had a VERY mild winter this year, but last year it was cold and snowy. We had a doe kid in early Jan and her kids didn't see outside the stall for 2 weeks because it was just way too cold. So I don't try for January kids anymore. It's been a long wait for 2 of these girls as it'll be a year since their last kidding.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Our girls due soon - pics 2/9 - Madison due in a week!*

4 days until Madison's due date. I'm thinking she'll go on time, or maybe over, but I could be wrong. Her ligs are very very low, but still pretty firm. Maybe they'll soften and go away quickly. I honestly would much rather that happen instead of them softening and feeling like they are gone, then reappearing again LOL

She had a big gob of white discharge coming out this morning, her vulva looks much more loose, and she's more 'moany/groany' when she walks/runs and tries to turn and scratch/itch. Udder is about the same, and this morning she didn't know what she wanted to do, first she wanted out of her stall. I let her out. Then she wanted back in, so I let her go back in while I was cleaning and giving hay to everyone. Then she wanted to play with the stall door - pushing it open and closed with her nose LOL !!! It was too funny...finally convinced her to go outside with the others and she went over to eat hay with her mom and aunt.

No cause for excitement just yet, but I admit...I'm getting very anxious! I just want everything to go smoothly for her. 
It'll be fun to see what she has, and what color. I am still guessing a single kid.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Our girls due soon - pics 2/9 - Madison due in a week!*

HeHe...sounds like... she is unsure herself... when she is going to have them...
I want to go out...no.... I want to stay in thing...is too cute ....I believe she knows... the time is approaching.... :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Our girls due soon - pics 2/9 - Madison due in a week!*

I think a single paint doeling. That is my guess and i know you would just die for that LOL.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Our girls due soon - pics 2/9 - Madison due in a week!*

That would sure be nice Roger. A nice doeling would just be awesome, but knowing our luck she will have a buckling LOL

No exciting updates. But Madison is still doing her 'in or out' of the stall thing this morning. While I was putting hay out in their favorite outside places to eat, she was hanging out in the barn aisle. She started hollering and looking for the others when she realized I was coming back in the house. 
Ligs feel about the same, definitely still there, but very very low. She's definitely been more moany/groany.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Our girls due soon - pics 2/9 - Madison due in a week!*

I checked on the girls last night about midnight, just getting them used to me coming in at night. Madison's ligs were still very noticable.

This morning I went out late and her ligs are very very low. Still noticable towards the top, but only on one side towards the bottom, you can almost wrap your fingers around her tailhead now. Lots of change in them in just a matter of hours. Udder is very full, but not strutted. She's even more 'moany/groany' and acting needy, but doesn't want you to touch her. Oh the drama LOL

Anyway, I'll try to get some pics. But with this dreary, dark, miserable weather


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Our girls due soon - pics 2/9 - Madison due in a week!*

:hug:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Our girls due soon - pics 2/9 - Madison due in a week!*

COME on my little girl I say tomorrow but she could wait till her due date.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Our girls due soon - pics 2/9 - Madison due in a week!*

I didn't notice much change in her through the day, except she left the others and wanted to hang out in the barn. 
When I fed the boys, I went into the barn to bed the stalls back down, and she was having a fit, I really thought she'd have a meltdown wanting in her stall LOL
Her ligs felt more tight when we fed everyone about 5pm. So I am guessing we're going to have the disappearing/reappearing ligs...oh fun.

I went out to check on them a few minutes ago, just a nightly habit I am getting into. She didn't want to get up, but finally did to inspect the hay fluffing job I did in her hay feeder. 
Her udder is definitely full and 'touchy' ligs were low and loose, she'd need to change a lot before I'd think she'd go before Saturday, but we'll see. I guess they are talking about cold temps this weekend and possibly some nasty weather, so it wouldn't surprise me if she waits for it, I hope not!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Our girls due soon - pics 2/9 - Madison due in a week!*

She sounds to be getting closer.... :hug: :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Our girls due soon - pics 2/9 - Madison due in a week!*

Well I think we're getting closer. Madison's ligs were hanging in today, but when I checked on her about a half hour ago, her ligs were basically non exsistant. Her udder has really grown, might have a little filling to do, but it's very firm. She's had a discharge all day whereas before it was off and on.

Here's her udder on 2-9
It wasn't very full, real loose feeling









This afternoon/early evening




































So now we wait and see what happens. I'll check on them again before I head to bed in a little while, as I promised I'd bring them out some cookies I had bought at the store this evening for them LOL


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Our girls due soon - Madison getting close - due 2/18*

She looks close!!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Our girls due soon - Madison getting close - due 2/18*

How exciting!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: Our girls due soon - Madison getting close - due 2/18*

I'm the exact same way! Whenever I buy candy, I buy candy that my goats can eat!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Our girls due soon - Madison getting close - due 2/18*

Well nothing going on yet, but her ligs are definitely gone. She's gone back to being 'psycho Maddie' LOL She acts like your going to kill her if you touch her. She is a little extra noisy when I am out there today, hollering about everything, going to the other side of the barn and hollering.

Wait and see...so far I haven't seen any stretching, or anything. Nothing else to get us 'excited' yet. But then another doe we had that kidded didn't do any of that, she just started pushing LOL


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Our girls due soon - Madison ligs gone 2/18/12*

Madison is most certainly in labor, probably early labor. She's not coming out of the barn now. She'll come out and check on things then go right back in. Mostly just standing there staring off at space. 
My husband and kids took the other goats back in the woods - even the boys, and she NEVER wants to be left behind. Well...she's still in the barn and not interested in joining them.

So....hopefully babies soon!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Madison in labor! On her due date, YAY!*

Hooray! So excited to for you! :leap:


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Madison in labor! On her due date, YAY!*

:stars: Good luck!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Madison in labor! On her due date, YAY!*

Good luck... she's such a pretty doe, cant wait to see the babes!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Madison in labor! On her due date, YAY!*

Happy Kidding.... :thumb:


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Madison in labor! On her due date, YAY!*

our kids WILL have the same birthdays. Go Kentucky goats!!! :cake:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Madison in labor! On her due date, YAY!*

:stars: congrats!!!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Madison in labor! On her due date, YAY!*

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so excited I feel like its my goats kidding. Well good luck I hope you get that paint doeling.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Madison in labor! On her due date, YAY!*

:leap:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Madison in labor! On her due date, YAY!*

She kidded! YIPPIE!!!! TWIN GIRLS!!!  They were born I am guessing about 5:40pm and 6pm. Both are traditional, first one looks like she might have her daddy's face, second one has more brown/red on her face, and a spot on her back.

So far so good  We took some pics with my kids camera, I'll try to upload some soon.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Madison KIDDED! On her due date, YAY!*

Awesome!! :stars: Congrats!!


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Madison KIDDED! On her due date, YAY!*

YIPEEE!!!!!!! Can't wait for pics


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Madison KIDDED! On her due date, YAY!*

Yay! Congrats! :clap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Madison KIDDED! On her due date, YAY!*

CONGRATS!!!!!! :stars: :stars: Happy Birth Day little girls!! :cake: :birthday:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Madison KIDDED! On her due date, YAY!*

:clap: CONGRATULATIONS X 2!!! :leap:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Madison KIDDED! On her due date, YAY!*

Oh that is exciting .. can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Madison KIDDED! On her due date, YAY!*

Whew, it's been a busy evening!

She really got with it, didn't expect her to kid just yet, I was thinking she'd wait another hour, so I was bringing everything out when her water broke. Didn't even have time to get my camera out, but I did take my kids camera out.
Her water broke, and she started pushing out the first doeling pretty fast after that. It took several big pushes, but it seemed like a 'textbook' delivery. 
She just laid there though, felt so bad for her she just didn't seem to understand what happened to her! I broke the bag, got the babies mouth, and nose cleaned out, and once the baby started calling for her, she was in 'mama mode,' figuring out what she needed to do.

She took her time between kids, but basically just a couple of pushes and the second doeling just slipped out. Took the second one a few minutes to get going, but she became quite active, and very good on her feet. The first baby has an issue with her back legs - particularly one leg, but I am sure she'll be just fine after a few days, and yep they got their selenium e gel.

Madison is being such a great mama, I am so proud of her  She delivered her placenta, so that's out of the way. She is soooo tired, bless her heart, and seems very very sore. I gave her a shot of Banamine a little while ago hoping it will help her relax so she can lay down. She was standing up licking one of the babies who was sleeping, and I thought she was going to fall asleep standing there.

Anyway, I don't have any great pics of them thanks to not being able to get my camera ready! but here is one for now from my kids camera, I'll try to upload a few more after I go check on things again.

The one with more white on the head was born first, and the one with the spot was born second.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Madison KIDDED! On her due date, YAY!*

Oh gosh, they are adorable!! And both girls!
What a great first time momma!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Madison KIDDED! On her due date, YAY!*

Yay! but thats not what I expected to see. I was really hoping for a paint one for ya. I am sure your son is happy she had a girl for him to show. I can't wait for dry pictures in a few days lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Madison KIDDED! On her due date, YAY!*

Aww...they are adorable ...congrats...congrats...


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Madison KIDDED! On her due date, YAY!*

congrats to you! so adorable!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Madison KIDDED! On her due date, YAY!*

They are soooooo cute!!!!!!


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Madison KIDDED! On her due date, YAY!*

Woot Woot! :stars: :wahoo: :kidred: :kidred: Awesome!

Congrats and on her due date good job Madison! Im here still waiting on day154 :/ LOL! Cant wait to see mine! Yours are so adorable


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Madison KIDDED! On her due date, YAY!*

I posted on your post about Sparrow, I can't believe she hasn't had her babies yet! Like I tell my kids 'they just need a lil more time to cook' LOL 

Well, now we're going to wait for Snow White! She's due on Saturday. This is the first time we've ever had an actual due date on her, so I have no idea if she typically goes on time or not. This is her third pregnancy. She's not looking too close yet, so I can catch my breath between kiddings! Then Trouble is a week after her!

I wish you could all have seen Snow White watching Madison and her kids being born last night...OMG, her expressions were priceless! I took a little video of my 5yo with Snow White today, I'll try to share it tomorrow when I have time to upload it. When I take them with my main camera, the files are so large even in small quality!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Snow White is next - due on 2/25*

Well Snow White is due in 2 days! Nothing much to get excited over yet, but I did notice her ligs are getting lower. I need to get pics, but her udder has plenty of fill left, however, she didn't fill last time until the last minute.

Trouble is due in 9 days, and she's starting to fill out her udder more, and starting to get the sunken in look around her tail.

I have family coming Saturday, my step sister and her boys flew in to visit for 2 weeks from Washington <my family are in Indiana>. So they are all coming down Saturday since she has to go back home next week. We sure can't wait to see them. So it might make for a very interesting weekend! My brothers oldest daughter is 12 and absolutely LOVES animals. They were here in Oct on Ithma's due date <Madison's mama>. The kids were so sad that she never kidded, so this might be another chance for her to get to see babies born! If not,at least they'll get to play with Madison's babies, we're messing with them as much as we can so they will hopefully be very friendly


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Snow White is next - due on 2/25*

Oh that is so awesome that you will have family and kids there to see a goat birth! Yeah.. She is right behind our Baybreeze(Monster) who I am thinking is due around the 24th.. So things could happen for you over the weekend with company!


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Snow White is next - due on 2/25*

Good luck with Snow White I hope she goes when your family is there to see. My daughters Best friend was here with us and she got to see. So much fun for us all I'm now addicted. Cant wait to see Snow Whites kids! Do you think she will have a white one :kidblack: ????? That would be cool!!!!! :shades:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Snow White is next - due on 2/25*

I sure hope she kids while your niece is there. I really am not sure how my nieces would do with a birth. They love their babies but I think the "city kid" in them would come out during a birth.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Snow White is next - due on 2/25*

Thanks! It would sure be neat if she kidded while they are here, we'll see what happens!

Amy - she was bred to the same boer buck her first two kiddings, and each set of twins was different from each other. I really liked her 2nd set the best.
She's bred to our young buck, so we have no idea what she'll have, makes it very exciting 

I compared pics of her udder 2 days before she kidded last year, and today <2 days before her due date>, and it looks to be about right on track. She didn't completely fill until she was in labor last year, but she filled really good ahead of time with her first kidding.

This evening after feeding she was laying down, so I went in her stall like I always do to give her a hug and say goodnight  I ended up sitting down with her, and she nuzzled and snuggled with me then put her head under my arm and I really thought she fell asleep LOL So sweet 

Here's a pic of her from this afternoon









Last year taken 2 days before she kidded









Last year about 20 hours before she kidded. She is also much 'healthier' than she was last year. We had no idea how to feed goats through the winter, etc.. This year we have a much better idea, and IMO she looks really good 









Trouble is our 'petite' doe, she's big, but I'm guessing she favors the nubian in size, she's not wide, even when we bought her she was a petite lil thing. She's matured really well considering.
She's due in 9 days


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Snow White is next - due on 2/25*



RPC said:


> I sure hope she kids while your niece is there. I really am not sure how my nieces would do with a birth. They love their babies but I think the "city kid" in them would come out during a birth.


I hear that, and it does cross my mind. I think my niece would be worried about something going wrong, heh, but I think it would also be a great experience for her, she adores the goats and had so much fun last spring with all the kids we had. She LOVED Snow White's buckling, so it's fitting that Snow White is the one who is due. Praying she goes, or at least goes before they come.


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Snow White is next - due on 2/25*

Snow White looks like she is going to have twins this year


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Snow White is next - due on 2/25*



got2bkidding said:


> Snow White looks like she is going to have twins this year


Oops! She had Twins last year too LOL! She looks bigger this year :wink: Really Nice looking I love her...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Snow White is next - due on 2/25*

She does look bigger... this time around.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Snow White is next - due on 2/25*

Yes she dose and her udder is bigger too! :kidblack: :kidblack: :kidblack:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Snow White is next - due on 2/25*

Lookin' good!! :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Snow White is next - due on 2/25*

Thanks! She's so much healthier this year than she was last year  I'm thinking twins, but we'll see. 
Her ligs are still tight enough that I don't think she'll kid tomorrow. Kinda think Sun or Mon with the way she looks now.
The kids will have fun with Madison's kids  I can just see my niece out there encouraging Snow White to kid LOL 
I'm making ham and some sides for a small dinner, nothing fancy, but enough that it'll keep me busy until they get here. A birth still would be neat for them to witness, but I'm okay with it if she decides to carry her load....I know she'll have to drop it at some point LOL


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Snow White is next - due on 2/25*

Good luck, hope she dont keep you waiting to long to see what she gives you. Cant wait to see pics of them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Snow White is next - due on 2/25*

Good Luck...happy Kidding.... :thumb: :hug: :hi5:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Snow White is next - due on 2/25*

SOOOOOOO whats she doing?


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Snow White is next - due on 2/25*

Ok Snow White..Its now the 26th..Where's Sleepy, Sneezy, Happy, Grumpy, Doc and the rest? :laugh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Snow White is next - due on 2/25*



Willow said:


> Ok Snow White..Its now the 26th..Where's Sleepy, Sneezy, Happy, Grumpy, Doc and the rest? :laugh:


 :greengrin: I agree...and I like how you put that Willow!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Snow White is next - due on 2/25*



liz said:


> Willow said:
> 
> 
> > Ok Snow White..Its now the 26th..Where's Sleepy, Sneezy, Happy, Grumpy, Doc and the rest? :laugh:
> ...


LOL!! too funny!!! :ROFL:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Snow White is next - due on 2/25*

LOL!!!!! Well, it was a great weekend, but...Snow White is still cooking the lil buns in her oven LOL Ligs are getting softer, but not soft enough to get me excited, udder isn't full enough either. I'm guessing she'll fill it in at the very last minute, or she's going to wait a couple more days.
I do know that she was only bred one day, so yesterday was definitely her due date.

She had a great weekend, she had a great time with all the kids, getting all the love pats, kisses, and of course cookies/treats


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Snow White is next - due on 2/25*

Getting close!!! Can't wait to see what she gives you!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Snow White is next - due on 2/25*

Thanks! I sure wish she'd decide to speed things up, she's on day 152 now. Her ligs felt very very soft and low about an hour ago, but again nothing that makes me think she'll go anytime soon.

Trouble is due in 5 days. She is starting to look a little rough - sunken in more, etc. which she did this last year too.

Sadly, after Trouble kids we've decided to sell her  Breaks my heart. She's my baby, but she doesn't care for small kids. We had the family here for the weekend, and one of the boys walked over to her to pet her, and she tried to butt him away, she wasn't overly mean or trying to hurt anyone, just a 'get away from me' butt. She's done this to my 5yo, so...she's gotta go  We'll wait until her kids are a little older before we do it. I'm so sad  But...I won't have an animal that does that. She'd be great for someone with older kids though, she's really a sweetie.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Snow White is next - On day 152*

Snow White's ligs are getting soft, and even lower, praying that all that walking and browsing she is doing in the woods right now will get her moving along LOL She's now on day 153. Her udder is still telling me no, but last time her udder felt the same way until she kidded, and I remember that throwing me off. We had another doe who kidded the day before her that didn't fully strut until she was basically pushing kids out. In fact, we didn't even think she was ready to go, something told me to stop and check her a little longer, then she started pushing!

I wonder if she'll have a leap year kidding? Since tomorrow is 2-29, heh. If anyone would do it, she would!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Snow White is next - On day 152*

Oh my gosh! Girl have those kids already! :GAAH:


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Snow White is next - On day 152*



HoosierShadow said:


> I wonder if she'll have a leap year kidding? Since tomorrow is 2-29, heh. If anyone would do it, she would!


LOL! :laugh: I bet she will!
Sparrow never even got struted and they are a week old now and she still isnt!
She has plenty of milk though :shrug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Snow White is next - On day 152*

We've never had a due date for Snow White, so I've never known what to expect from her. Ligs were pretty much there all day, I checked on her about 30 minutes ago, and they are mush, and low, I won't get excited especially if they are playing the disappearing/reappearing game. I'll check on her about midnight before I go to bed, and see if they are still there or if they are truly going bye-bye, heh.

Oh, she looked at me very expectant of her nightly treat, but I didn't take anything with me. Instead I told her I think she's just bluffing and is just a fatty not pregnant, so I have to cut back on her snacks unless she proves me wrong....LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Snow White is next - 2/29 will be day 154!*

Lol! Maybe now she'll speed things up!


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Snow White is next - 2/29 will be day 154!*

^^ lol. no kids=no snacks :shocked: :idea:

She could go tomorrow. She is getting kinda late though.
How cool would that be though..to have leap year babies.
Then you can say (years from now)-" I have this one year old FB buck for sale, he is very friendly and has bred out does for 4 years now" hehe


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Snow White is next - 2/29 will be day 154!*

^ :ROFL: too funny!!!! That would be cool though!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Snow White is next - 2/29 will be day 154!*

She has to be soon! Hope it goes well.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Snow White is next - 2/29 will be day 154!*

Thanks! Well the earliest I am guessing would be sometime Wed afternoon, but I wouldn't hold my breath on that one! Her ligs are definitely getting soft, but still there enough that I am not concerned tonight. It's just after midnight, and she got up, stretched and went to eating hay. That IS the first time I've seen her stretch like that, but didn't see her do it again.

Again she gave me the 'wheres my treat?' look and I told her...babies or no more treats lol

Well I am going to get some shut eye!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Snow White is next - 2/29 will be day 154!*

Well it's 7am, not a whole lot of change, but her ligs are a little more mushy and hard to find. She seems to be more uncomfortable and doing a little stretching, so maybe she's getting her babies ready, but then knowing my luck she's just uncomfortable LOL This is a change though, since she is the type who never stretches.

Weather was kinda wild the last 4 hours - storms! We have a line of severe storms a couple of hours west that are moving this way, hoping they lose their punch, but for now we have a tornado watch. Oh fun!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Snow White is next - 2/29 will be day 154!*

I hope she gives them up soon...but not certainly not during a bad round of storms! Prayers for an uneventful delivery! Stay safe Candace


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Snow White is next - 2/29 will be day 154!*

Thanks Liz! Thankfully we managed to escape the worst part of today's storms. I feel so awful for those who were affected though, very very scary!

Well, Snow White hasn't been overly happy with me nor has Madison. I kept them in their stalls since the weather was so lousy. I let Snow White out and she went around to the other side of the barn and kicked Trouble and Ithma out LOL So meannie went back in her stall.
Her ligs have been going all day and as of this afternoon I couldn't feel them. She seems uncomfortable, and a tad bit not herself, but I'm still not getting excited yet. I'll check on her through the night.

Trouble's ligs are starting to soften and sink more now. I am guessing she might go on Friday, but we'll see. This is her 2nd pregnancy, and she kidded on day 149 last year. I was hoping for a little break between these two, guess I won't get much of one!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Snow White is next - 2/29 will be day 154!*

lol!! I hope it all goes smoothly!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Snow White is next - 2/29 will be day 154!*



J.O.Y. Farm said:


> lol!! I hope it all goes smoothly!


Thanks! I have a bunch of things I have to do tomorrow, so you know she is waiting for that LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Snow White is next - 2/29 will be day 154!*

Of corse! last year we had our friends over when one of our does was in early labor....(we thought she still had a few hours to go.) they had to get going.... so we put her in the kidding stall went in the house turned the cam on and were like "what is that?" ran out to check and the first baby was was on it's way!! lol! this year they are going to stay when they are due...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Snow White is next - 2/29 will be day 154!*

Wow I wish our does would do that! We had a doe due Oct 1st last fall, and had company that weekend...my niece wanted to see her babies born soo bad! Well she went a week over her due date!
Now it happened AGAIN! Snow White was due on Saturday, and we had family down for the weekend, and here she is getting ready to take it to day 155 LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Snow White is next - 2/29 will be day 154!*

oh sorry! They had just left...  hehe... my grandmother was there but she was there for the week! lol!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Snow White is next - 2/29 will be day 154!*



J.O.Y. Farm said:


> oh sorry! They had just left...  hehe... my grandmother was there but she was there for the week! lol!!!


My step sis was in from WA, haven't seen her in 3 years, so her, and some of my other family came for the weekend. At least they had Madison's twin girls to play with.

I don't think Snow White is going to go overnight. I'm guessing she'll go during the day tomorrow at the earliest. The last two times she kidded she went around 2-4pm.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Snow White is next - 2/29 will be day 154!*

Well I hope she gose tomorrow for you!!!! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Snow White is next - 2/29 will be day 154!*

Well I checked on her off/on through the night and still nothing. She gives a little stretch now and then, but nothing that makes me think it'll happen soon. Unless things are different, I'll know when she starts to get busy. I'm going to check on her again in a few minutes before I have to go to town and run some errands this morning.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Snow White is next - 3/1 day 155 pregnant forever? LOL*

Hoping she goes today...later...after errands. :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Snow White is next - 3/1 day 155 pregnant forever? LOL*

Willow took the words out of my mouth!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Snow White is next - 3/1 day 155 pregnant forever? LOL*

Thanks Willow and Skyla!

She's FINALLY in labor! She was fine this morning but I could tell when I fed/turned out and cleaned stalls a short bit ago when I got home that she is not herself. She did go around to the other side of the barn to see if the other girls left any food in their feeders though LOL She always goes from there to the outside hay feeder to run everyone away and see what kind of hay I put in there...nope she stayed in the other side of the barn.
She's back in her stall, glad I was able to get it cleaned out and some fresh bedding on top.

I just came in to grab a bite to eat and get my 5yo dressed <she stayed home with daddy so she could sleep in>, she's anxious to go see her girl 

I only got 1/2 my errands ran. Besides a quick trip to Kmart and then a lengthy one at the doctor, I still have to go to the bank so I can deposit a check...so I can get alfalfa pellets and get groceries! COME ON SNOW WHITE HURRY LOL


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Snow White is next - 3/1 Finally IN LABOR YAY!*

Happy healthy kidding!!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Snow White is next - 3/1 Finally IN LABOR YAY!*

Yay! :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Snow White is next - 3/1 Finally IN LABOR YAY!*

:leap: it's about time! :laugh: did you put treats in front of her nose? :laugh:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Snow White is next - 3/1 Finally IN LABOR YAY!*

EXCITED!! :leap: :leap:

...nothing like staying home on a snow day...in front of the fire, correcting papers and keeping a watch on your goat in labor!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Snow White is next - 3/1 Finally IN LABOR YAY!*

babies soon :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Snow White is next - 3/1 Finally IN LABOR YAY!*

She kidded around noon, a SINGLE <yeah I know right?> DOELING! OMG she is HUGE! She makes Madison's 12 day old twins look like midgets!
It was a hard labor, baby presented with one foot, and one foot tucked under. Her head is so huge I couldn't get it back in, I was really scared for a minute that she'd be too big for Snow White to push out <and she had BIG babies last year!>. So I sent my 5yo inside to get something <in case things went downhill>. The babies tongue was turning blue, she was gasping, so I grabbed a leg, prayed and pulled! When I pulled Snow White stopped screaming, and started pushing like she knew what I was doing. A couple of very VERY hard pushes and baby was out! Baby immediately regained color, and was just fine. She is thick in every way! She's almost completely white with some light coloring on her head and ears. She's a noisy thing, but is getting around well, nursing well on her own, has a full tummy.

I came in and got my 5yo so she could come back out, and she immediately named the doeling Sparkle 

Whew I am exhausted! I'll post in the birth announcement section later, I did get a few pics, not many since I was alone. I got some video too. Right now I have to go to the bank/grocery/feed store LOL My husband is home to check on them


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Snow White is next - 3/1 KIDDED!*

:kidred: :stars: congrats!!! glad mom and Sparkles are doing good!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Snow White is next - 3/1 KIDDED!*

Oh! Congratulations!!! I'm so glad mama and bay are both fine. And love the name--how cute is that!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Snow White is next - 3/1 KIDDED!*

Oh .. I bet you are exhausted. So glad things went ok. I know how stressful this can be. When our friends who arent around livestock want to come watch a birth.. it makes me think.. oh.. wow.. things sometimes do go wrong. That is such an awesome name your daughter picked out too. A beautiful name for the snow queens daughter. !


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Snow White is next - 3/1 KIDDED!*

Congrats on the big girl!! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Snow White is next - 3/1 KIDDED!*

Congrats..... :thumb: :hi5:  :clap:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Snow White is next - 3/1 KIDDED!*

Welcome Sparkle!!! :stars: :wahoo: :stars: :birthday: :stars:


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Snow White is next - 3/1 KIDDED!*

Hey, I just had to let you know that the two % Boer does i sold to a Boer breeder each had red babies last week! You know how much I love your Ithma, so i was delighted and their new owner was, too. She got three red does, a traditional doe and two traditional bucks. She is probably going to keep a couple of the red does for her commercial herd. I just had to interrupt your kidding thread to tell you that my first thought was, "my babies had pretty red babies! They remind me of Ithma!!"


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Snow White is next - 3/1 KIDDED!*

Well its about time but I can not believe she only had 1. I can't wait to see what she grows into.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Snow White is next - 3/1 KIDDED!*



RPC said:


> Well its about time but I can not believe she only had 1. I can't wait to see what she grows into.


I know! We were shocked! But... we weighed her around 4pm <4 hours old> and she weighed 13lbs!!! WOW!!! Our biggest baby so far. Our first kidding was a single who was very big, and also presented this way, but he wasn't anywhere near 13lbs!

I posted some pics in the birth announcement section 

I think Trouble is getting close, ligs are really getting loose, so I am thinking tomorrow or possibly Saturday for her, but we'll see. They are talking about really bad weather for tomorrow evening, so I hope she doesn't wait until then!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Snow White is next - 3/1 KIDDED!*

Trouble is our last doe to kid <until May>. She's due tomorrow and kind of looking like she'll go tomorrow or possibly Sunday. We may look at some fullblood doelings on Sunday, so I'm hoping she goes tomorrow! Knowing my luck she'll go on Sunday LOL
Her ligs are really really low, so I'm keeping an eye on her, especially since she's not as big as she was last year, and the fact I had to pull Snow White's 13 pound doeling!

It'll be fun to see what color kid she has, last time they were red and identical to her in every way, you'd have thought her doeling was her twin! We absolutely adored her babies, her buckling stole our heart, and we still miss him so much! If we had more acreage we would have wethered him and kept him as a pet!

Anyway...I'm really worried about the severe weather threat this evening, so I hope she waits until we're in the clear. It was chaotic last April when one of our does was showing signs of labor during the same kind of awful weather.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Trouble is next - due 3/3*

:thumbup: :hi5: :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Trouble is next - due 3/3*

Trouble hasn't started active labor yet, but she's got all the signs of going soon! She's extremely sunken in - doesn't look pregnant, ligs are gone/tailhead sunken and tail is lazy looking if that makes sense. Udder is very full.

She'll now have Madison's stall since it's in the middle of the barn & warmer for new babies since it could be cold tonight, and my light is already set up there anyway. Madison's twins are 2 weeks old, and ready to start transitioning into the other side of the barn - they'll be stalled in a temp stall I made until they get used to it, then eventually that will be a creep feeder/sleeping area for all the kids.

So, Trouble is in her stall, hoping with being in there she won't wait until it's really cold out to kid like she did last year! I'm still guessing a single kid, which is fine, as long as it's not too big! After Snow White's huge kid, I am going to keep an eye on Trouble for sure.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Trouble is next - due 3/3 LIGS GONE/READY TO GO!*

Hope all goes well!!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Trouble is next - due 3/3 LIGS GONE/READY TO GO!*

Well good luck I hope she goes soon.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Trouble is next - due 3/3 LIGS GONE/READY TO GO!*

Happy kidding :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Trouble is next - due 3/3 LIGS GONE/READY TO GO!*

Thanks! I just came in about 10 minutes from checking, I saw a big gob of goo in the hay, a yellowish color and some on her tail, never quite saw it so thick before, but no mistaking it was the rest of her plug.
I saw her doing a little stretching, and when I came in she did a big stretch, so I think it will be soon!

It'll be fun to see what she has as far as color, and how many. She's such a petite built doe, but she's tall. I'm guessing a single, but thought that last time and she has twins. I'm okay with her having a single as long as I don't have to pull it out! LOL


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Trouble is next - due 3/3 LIGS GONE/READY TO GO!*

 Happy kidding!!!!!!!!!!!! Thinking PINK!!!! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:

I bet you are going to need some :ZZZ: after this! :coffee2: :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Trouble is next - due 3/3 LIGS GONE/READY TO GO!*

Thinking pink...happy Kidding.... :kidred: :thumb:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Trouble is next - due 3/3 LIGS GONE/READY TO GO!*

Woo hooo!! Can't wait to see them! :leap:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Trouble is next - due 3/3 LIGS GONE/READY TO GO!*

Maybe she will give you your paint doeling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Trouble is next - due 3/3 LIGS GONE/READY TO GO!*

Thinking pink for you!!!! Best of luck!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Trouble is next - due 3/3 LIGS GONE/READY TO GO!*

Any cute babies yet??


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Trouble is next - due 3/3 LIGS GONE/READY TO GO!*

She kidded around 4:30pm, a single traditional buckling that has a spot on his back and under his tail <LOL>. I'll post in a little while in the birth announcement section. Took him a while to get going, think the labor/delivery was hard on him. He's really cute. I last checked on them about 40 minutes ago, and they were doing fine


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Trouble is next - due 3/3 LIGS GONE/READY TO GO!*

Congrats on the :kidblue: !!! :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats! :stars:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Congratulations X :kidblue: *


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! I just posted in the birth announcements! So glad the girls are done. We have one due in May and that's it until next year


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

congratuolations on the :kidblue: !


----------

